# SCJJ school finaly nearby!



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 10, 2007)

Finally, I can start studying Small Circle Jujutsu.

I'm wondering what difference I should expect coming from an "Aiki" style going into that.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Feb 11, 2007)

Some of your previous training will help you, many of the concepts are the same.

I  enjoy crosstraining with a Modern Arnis/SCJJ instructor alot,  compliments Aiki and Combat Jujutsu very well.


----------

